# Kama Tractors



## Live Oak

Here is a brand of Chinese tractor that is manufactured by another company besides Jinma. I'll post more on them as I can find info. 

KAMA TRACTORS


----------



## tisenberg

The 504 reminds me of a sports car with the hood. A sports car that is a four wheel drive truck.


----------



## dougand3

They look interesting...but until they get a solid dealer network (if ever), be scary to buy. I'd like to see a side by side working comparison between kama 25hp 3 cyl 4WD and JD 2210.


----------



## Live Oak

The Chinese tractors don't come close in quality and build to something like a 2210 or a BX2200 or 2350 but they cost half and in some cases less than half as much as the green, orange, or blue tractors and even close to half what a Kioti sells for. If you are good mechanic and don't mind fixing or upgrading all of short comings and problems of these tractors they are a good choice for a buyer who wants to spend less and still get a tractor with 4WD, a FEL, and 3 pt. hitch. They are also very good for extreme high hour applications such as running a pto generator or operating a pond aerator. They are definitely not for everyone but they have quite a large following with the CTOA.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Someone needs to show those people a basic photo editing program!


----------



## ARTRAC

MowHoward, 
You were right about the pics, I worked on them some more tonight. Someone else told me it looked like on of the tractors had 6 wheels!. I also made the picutres a little bigger.
Since you are right next door in Missouri (We're in Arkansas), maybe you will get a chance to come and see these tractors in person. Coffee is usually on!

Chief, Same goes for you in Tennesee, stop by if you get in the area, and thanks for the PR! I showed a few hits on my site from here so I thought I'd check it out it a nice site. Have you been to the new CTOA board yet?


----------



## Live Oak

How far are you from the state line at Memphis? Memphis is about a 2 - 3 hour drive for me. 

I have been following both of the CTOA boards and Hal seems like he has been having a bit of a tough time with them. Is there a new board? I check the World Crossing board and the the b5 board which seems to be dead at the moment. 

Hey......thanks for the plug! Do ya hear that Andy????? angel arty: :cowboy: :smiles: 

I just may take you up on the offer for a visit sometime! Would nice to come by and take a looksee.


----------



## ARTRAC

Well we are about 150 miles further west, guess that would be a long haul to look at tractors!

Hal has a new site, lots of bells & whistles, but for discussion purposes I'm not sure it is the best, its more of a networking thing, instant messaging, chat rooms, personal pages, etc.

you might check it out, the linke is www.ctoa.net.


----------



## Live Oak

The link takes me to a page that says the site is under construction. I'll give it some time and see what develops. So.......have you guys finally found a home now??????


----------



## Live Oak

Is that you Chip? The profile look familiar? In any case, glad you are here and hope you will not be a stranger! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARTRAC

Yep, its me, just having an identity crisis!

BTW, I just edited the mileage in my previous post, Its about 3 hours not 300 miles, west of Memphis.

Its funny you get "under construction" at the CTOA site, I tried it before I put it in the post. There are about 75 registered users now on the "new" CTOA, but not much tractor info being posted there yet.

the actual address is:
www.communicoserver.com/chinese_tractor_owners_association/


----------



## Live Oak

Chip, I thought that was you. This link works. Looks like there have been some serious changes. Looks like you guys may have found a home at last. You are ALL very welcome here. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARTRAC

Just added a page of pics of the TS354C 35HP KAMA tractor. Of course I'm biased, but I think this is the best looking tractor from China!


www.artrac.com/TS354pics.html


----------



## Durwood

They are a nice looking tractor. The pic at the bottom of the page on the left side appears to be a smaller tractor. Is it a 20 hp? You also need a link on each page to get back to the homepage.


----------



## ARTRAC

Durwood,
Actually they are all the same tractor, John is just a big guy! (also the picture has been reduced some) There is no 20HP version (we use Farm Pro and Jinma 204 for that slot).

Clicking the company name takes you to our homepage, but I guess it would help if that was indicated! I'm still learning this web page thing. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ARTRAC

*New website for KAMA info*

We have created a small website for KAMA tractors and now have specs posted.New KAMA page


----------



## kc73

hey artrac, can you give me an unbiased opinion on the longtrac vs. the chinese tractors. i think you sell both. i am very interested in the new longtracs or farmtracs 555 to 675 with fel and grapple, but do not know enough about them.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Trator Forum kc73! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## kc73

thanks. i just registered here and over at ...bynet. lot of good info around. looks like a great site.


----------



## balmoralboy

Anytime I look at the "Chinese tractor" sites they talk about shuttle transmissions. Could someone please explain the differences between a standard Transmission, a shuttle, and a hydro?

Thanks


----------



## ARTRAC

We have had Longtracs and currently carry Farmtracs along side our KAMA and FarmPro (Jinma) tractors, and I won't leave out Kioti. Each has a place. The Longtracs that are available now are larger than any legal to import Chinse tractor at 52 and 68 HP. They are heavily built and like the Chinese are not up to current design standards, but work. The Longtracs have planetary front drives with U joints where the Chinese offer bevel gear drive. the paint is better (thicker) on the Longtracs. The Longtracs are of eastern Europe manufacture (UTB). They are much larger physically than the KAMAs, I'm not sure the criteria, but even the KM554 could probably be classified as a CUT, not the Longtracts they are Utility sized.

The shuttle, when referring to Chinese tractors is a non synchronized separate shift lever for forward reverse selection that allows reverse and forward at similar ground speed. The KAMA has it on a shift lever on the trans, the Longtrac 4wd have it near the steering wheel and it is synchronized.

The Fartrac series is of Ford desing made in India and is much closer to meeting modern standards and offer very good cosmetic fit and finish (built to Ford standards as they made tractors fro ford from 1969 till Ford sold out to NH). Try a 665 with platform and Carrerro (sp?) 12x12 synchro shuttle.


----------



## kc73

thanks artrac.


----------



## Live Oak

Hey Chip, if you are still selling Kama's we sure would appreciate an update as for what is new for 2006. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARTRAC

Hey Randy,
Thanks for the update on the site. Good to be back and I will re-add it to my list of boards that I browse daily (or so).

For 2006 we will continue to bring in TS254C and TS354C tractors. We have had to stop (hopefully temporarily) brining in KM series as all engines 25HP and up must be EPA certified, the temorary allowance for all of these engines has expired. So if the Chinese produce an EPA engine and KAMA modifies the KM to accept it, we will bring back the KM.

Last year the shuttle shift was moved under the steering wheel, its on the right side, the Chinese figured that where all the shifters in cars are....you gotta love it, but it works fine and is very easy to go from forward to reverse, much easier than the old style stick shift shuttle on the TS series.

Both TS models will be imported with EPA certified engines in 2006, there is a price increase but we are trying to do our best to stay competitive. Farm Pro had a significant price increase and a lot of importers had stopped in 2005, perhaps because of EPA enforcement (some were using 1998 and 1999 engine dates to get around the EPA requirement and got caught.)

Hope 2006 is a great year for the tractor industry and tractor users, may we get the rain we need, and not any more or any less, affordable diesel fuel prices and most importantly enough seat time on our tractors!


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks Chip! :thumbsup: Hope you will drop by often.


----------



## Fordfarm

I don't know a LOT about the Chinese machines, but it seems that everone I talk to that has one is well pleased. How are they (durability wise and parts availability) stacking up to some of the Korean tractors (Kioti, Montans, Branson)?


----------



## HarryG

I think I can a little info here. I have a Jinma 224. Thats a 22HP 4WD China brand named Jinma which are rebadged into many different names like Farm Pro, Nortrac, Farm Boss and too many others for me to remember.
They are a real basic machine with 50+ year old technology. Yes, they do need some tweaking now and then and anyone that goes this route must have some mechanical skills. I have had no problems luckily although some have had issues. They are pretty heavy and powerful machines and not small like we are used to. I have a Kioti LB 1714 (17HP 4WD) and its like a riding mower in size compared to the Jinma. I forgot I also have a 62 IH Cub Lo Boy too. I like them all LOL. 
In my opinion they are not in the same quality class as the JD 's or Kubotas etc. They are a basic machine at a reduced price that can get the job done . Parts availability is good stateside with several dealers stocking parts and technical info like Chip Uren from Artrac Company as well as many others.

Here is a pic of me moving some snow on my 224. 
More snow to go move right now after I get done typing this.
Regards, HarryG:spinsmile


----------

